# SUR1083F Build - Advice Needed



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

I am starting build with a Rainshadow SUR1083F Blank. I have already built a SUR 1508 and love it but it is to heavy for the majority of the land based fishing i do around these parts. I decided to try the SUR1083 to fill in a gap in my already overpopulated arsenal. 

*Reel*
This will be a convention build and I'm pairing this with a Abu 6601BCX spooled with 20lb Power Pro. This was a spur of the moment purchase and i don't have any experience with Abu reels. It looks pretty solid for a $70 reel and it has a clicker which is a plus. I don't plan on using a shock leader so the level wind should not pose an issue other than shaving a little casting distance. The 1508 and 525 take that position.

*Rod Usage*
This will primarily be used for pier and jetty fishing with a touch of lite surf mixed in.

*Blank*
Model=SUR1083F Length=9' Line=8-20lb Lure Weight=1/2 - 2 1/2 oz Butt Dia=0.711 Tip Dia=8 Blank Weight=6.80 oz

Initial thoughts of the blank is the 1/2 - 2 1/2 oz lure rating is a modest estimate. I feel the blank could handle 4 oz if need be and maybe more. It is stiff and has plenty of power. This is good and will give me plenty of rigging and casting choices which is always a plus.

*Handle*
I plan on using Copano and Burnt Cork rings on the grip which will be split. Maybe 4 1/2" fore and 4 1/2" rear with a 3 1/2" butt grip. The butt dia of the rod is slightly over .700 so i should be able to ream the rings out without them disintegrating. :redface: If they do i have plenty of cork tape sitting on the shelf.

The back of the reel seat will be 18" to 20" from the Butt. The reel seat will be a Fuji TDPSM22BC trigger seat trimmed (I hate 2" of threaded plastic ahead of the reel). It might be a little large but i wanted to make sure it would fit a variety of reels and should match the Abu well enough.

*Guides*
I also chose to go with Titan guides to keep the rod a light as possible. The majority of fishing this rod will see involves soaking bait but i want to keep the rod lite in case i want to sling jigs or plugs.

I picked the following models and sizes.

Tip ATC Titan Tip NHT08-08
1 ATC Titan Fly Guide NIF-8
2 ATC Titan Fly Guide NIF-8
3 ATC Titan Fly Guide NIF-8
4 ATC Titan Fly Guide NIF-8
5 ATC Titan Fly Guide NIF-8
6 ATC Titan Casting Guide NIC-10
7 ATC Titan Casting Guide NIC-12
8 ATC Titan Casting Guide NIC-20

I also have the following in reserve if the above selection does not work correctly.

ATC Titan Fly Guide NIF-8 x 3
ATC Titan Casting Guide NIC-08
ATC Titan Casting Guide NIC-16

For spacing i still need to determine the best placement for the butt guide. The rest of the guides will be placed after load and test casting the rod.

*Now for the advice needed.*

1. Has anyone had any experience building or fishing one of these blanks in a conventional setup? If so do you have any advice or concerns with my above ideas? How do you like the blank does it preform up to your expectations?

2. Does my guide selection (type, size and number of guides) look correct for my intended usage? Should i add, remove or change any guide sizes?

3. What would be the best way to determine the placement of the butt guide on this blank?

4. Has anyone used the Abu BCX series of reels? If so how do you like them? Is there any issue i need to look out for?

Thanks for any advice that you can throw my way :beer:


----------



## Fesster (May 19, 2010)

I am very interested in your build as the SUR 1083 has been a blank I have been interested in for a while. I was told by a guy at Batson that the lure rating was 4 oz on the top end (you can see the bit of dialogue I had with respect to the SUR 1083 on Batson's forum).

Curious to see what the more experienced crowd has to say regarding your proposed layout. I am pretty green when it comes to this hobby.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

So far, it looks pretty good to me. I don't know about the newer Batson blanks, I've only handled the older series (the SU series rather than the newer SUR), but I'm sure it'll be just fine. The guide setup looks fine, and I'd place the first guide close enough away so that the line wouldn't touch the blank at full bend, but far enough away that the line coming off of the spool isn't at too sharp of an angle...start at 24" or so and try it out. 

As for the BCX reels...I'm not a huge fan of the BCX reels as they share very little in common with the regular Ambassadeurs. The BCX reels are like "contract reels" that Abu has contracted through an overseas maker. While I'm sure it'll work OK, I'd try and exchange it for a 5xxx/6xxx C3, C4 or C5.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

What a coincidence i was looking at your post last night on the batson site .

I have built or helped build two other blanks in this series and both of them seem to have a heavier top end lure weight than listed. Not a bad thing just something to keep in mind if you have a specific target weight. Great blanks for the money.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

AtlantaKing said:


> So far, it looks pretty good to me. I don't know about the newer Batson blanks, I've only handled the older series (the SU series rather than the newer SUR), but I'm sure it'll be just fine. The guide setup looks fine, and I'd place the first guide close enough away so that the line wouldn't touch the blank at full bend, but far enough away that the line coming off of the spool isn't at too sharp of an angle...start at 24" or so and try it out.
> 
> As for the BCX reels...I'm not a huge fan of the BCX reels as they share very little in common with the regular Ambassadeurs. The BCX reels are like "contract reels" that Abu has contracted through an overseas maker. While I'm sure it'll work OK, I'd try and exchange it for a 5xxx/6xxx C3, C4 or C5.


Thanks for the input.

By sharp angle are you referring to the line angle from the edge's of the spool to the first guide? That's how i normally setup my lite casting rods under load. I was not sure if that was preferred method in heavier setups where the bottom half has little or no flex.

I was afraid of the quality of the reel. It should have been a hint when it was $50 cheaper than the other models. I will fish it for a while and see if it blows up on me.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

mmanolis2001 said:


> Thanks for the input.
> 
> By sharp angle are you referring to the line angle from the edge's of the spool to the first guide? That's how i normally setup my lite casting rods under load. I was not sure if that was preferred method in heavier setups where the bottom half has little or no flex.
> 
> I was afraid of the quality of the reel. It should have been a hint when it was $50 cheaper than the other models. I will fish it for a while and see if it blows up on me.


More or less. Generally, I like to maintain the line a fairly smooth curve from the edge of the spool, though the guides, out the tip so that the line does not make sharp angle changes going from one guide to the next. That way, the line and blank are a nice, even distance away, which I believe leads to smoother casting. 

As for the reel, I've found 6000C's and 6500 C3's for less than $70, even new. Most of them I find are around $60 or so. In fact, FFO has a refurbished Abu Garcia TGC6001 (lefty, I presume, by your mention of the 6501 BCX) for $43. This reel shares most of the common components with the other Swedish Abus, although it probably has bushings in the spool. There's also an Abu 6501 TC for $90, which has bearings in the spool and a power handle already installed.


----------

